# Asus P5GD2 - Deluxe Soundtreiber Win7(Pro -RTM)



## Manda (25. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
ich hoffe, dass ich im richtigen Forum bin. Ich suche einen Soundtreiber vom oben genannten Mainboard für Windows7.

Auf der Homepage von Asus konnte ich leider nichts finden (oder ich hab was übersehen). 
Ich habe alles andere zum laufen gebracht, nur höre ich keinen Sound. Im Betriebssystem selbst, kann man ja online nach Problemen suchen. Auch dies habe ich versucht, nur leider vergeblich.

Hat irgendjemand von euch das gleiche Problem(oder eine Lösung dafür)?
Danke!

Gruß
Manda


----------



## Stonefish (25. September 2009)

Hiho,

viel hat meine Recherche nicht ergeben, aber auf dieser Seite hier behauptet jemand auf der ebenfalls dort verlinkten ASUS Support Seite einen x64 Treiber für den Soundchip auf dem besagten Board gefunden zu haben, der auch unter Windows 7 läuft. (Wenn auch nicht gleich sofort...)

Hier der Link:

http://birbilis.spaces.live.com/Blog/cns!2335BBEF59B92C5452.entry

Den einzigen x64 Treiber, den ich auf der verlinkten Support Seite (Hier der Direktlink) entdecken konnte, war allerdings ein alter XP 64 Treiber. Ob der gemeint war? Wenn es bei Dir zur Zeit sowieso nicht läuft, kann ein Versuch sicherlich nicht schaden. (Du hast doch ein 64bit Windows 7, oder?)


----------



## Manda (25. September 2009)

Hallo Stonefish,

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Der 1.link scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
Auf den 2. war ich auch schomal, hab da leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Mein Win7 ist 32bit Version. 
Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen/Vorschläge?

Viele Grüße
Manda


----------



## Eudorf (18. Dezember 2009)

hast du was herausgefunden, habe das selbe problem ...


----------



## sicdiabolo (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch probleme mit dem board unter win 7 unter xp kein ding eigendlich sollte man doch meinen das windoof in der lage ist mal was am laufen zu halten oder ?!! nein stattdessen sucht man sich nen wolf und findet eh nichts... danke für nichts microsoft


----------

